# Chromatography issues!



## randomhero (Aug 5, 2013)

I always feel like im asking a thousand questions and not contributing haha. 

But i finally got my chromatography kit after waiting about a month for it.

Tried to do the test first with all five wines and they came through all smudged together. So I then did two more tests with just three of the wines hopeing that if i spaces them out further that they would come through better.

I waited overnight to for them to develop and they still turned out questionable.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2013)

Where did you purchase this kit from? 
Did it come with instructions?
Did you read them?

First thing I see is the paper is not going the right way. You should be going landscape mode, not portrait. 

Also, try a ruler and start with a straight line.

Did your kit include glass pipettes?

Watch the amount of sample you put down, try and concentrate a sample in a very small space.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 5, 2013)

I got the kit from midwest.
It came with instructions but they were in black and white so I found a pdf online with instructions and used that for a reference. 

They did come with the glass pipettes. So I will try the smaller concentration. But the paper is actually square. It just looks like its longer from the pictures since I used my phone camera.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2013)

You only need one drop on the X. I can get up to 13 tests on one paper so space them evenly and it'll work. Ten is probably the max you really want to do. Your first photo looks like the paper wasn't standing up straight in the solution. Your photo's are hard to read, as Mike said use a straight line and space evenly. It appears from what I can see, you still have malic acid. Incidently, when I am doing lots of test, I never use the T-M-L Acid samples. I know where they should end up at so I conserve the space for more testing area.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 5, 2013)

Ooh I thought you had to have the three acid samples there for the test. Good to know that.

It says in the directions to staple the paper together so thats what i do. It weighs the one side down just enough to make it so it wont stand straight up


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2013)

It's good practice right now to have all three acids on it. Stapling the paper is correct but it has to be even. I never touch the paper with my fingers. If I do it's only the very edge and below the stright line where you place your samples. Carefully place the sheet in the jug and try to get it to stand up straight.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 5, 2013)

So this picture below is the first test picture i added..it came through a little better after sitting for a fee hours.

It looks like it still has malic acid to them.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 6, 2013)

I purchased my chromatography test kit from Midwest also, I can attest to the fact that the test paper isn't very big, I got the impression that it might have been cut in half. There is no way that I can get 13 on mine, maybe 6 if I'm really careful.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2013)

I got my kit from Morewine, I think PI may supply them. Mine came with 8.5 X 11 sheets that fit perfectly into the supplied reaction chamber in "landscape mode" If you space your dots 1" apart you can get 8 to 10 samples. (depending on if you add standards or not). If you space them 3/4" you may get more but you risk cross contamination.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Aug 6, 2013)

These YouTube videos helped me do mine . . .

Part 1

Part 2

Good luck!


----------



## GreginND (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks like it is working but the paper is not even in the bottom. Make sure the flat edge is even on the bottom of the chamber and the liquid is below the level of the sample line for all samples. I think the sides (malic and merlot) must have been messed up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 6, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> I got my kit from Morewine, I think PI may supply them. Mine came with 8.5 X 11 sheets that fit perfectly into the supplied reaction chamber in "landscape mode" If you space your dots 1" apart you can get 8 to 10 samples. (depending on if you add standards or not). If you space them 3/4" you may get more but you risk cross contamination.



Mike I was pushing it. I skipped the standards and was about 3/4. If I had two chambers i would have went that route but I didn't want to spend the extra days for two tests.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2013)

That is definitely pushing the limits!  Good job on not overloading!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 6, 2013)

Heck I didn't even have the room for varieties so I just used numbers and then numbered each carboy using masking tape.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 6, 2013)

Geez i think im gonna order a pack of the longer paper.


----------



## geek (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan, that looks like one of those x-rays pictures you get at the dentist....


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 6, 2013)

Presque Isle is one of the best places for Chromotography and chemical supplies.


----------



## geek (Aug 6, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Presque Isle is one of the best places for Chromotography and chemical supplies.



That is where I got mine from a couple months ago...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I am really pushing the limit of test at this point with 14. Still waiting for this stupid mlf to finish.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 21, 2013)

Incidently, I picked up a second jug so I can run two tests now with less samples per page.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 21, 2013)

I have to admit, those are very nice tight lines. Good technique. You are pushing things to the max for sure!


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 21, 2013)

I echo the thought. Nice lines, nice grouping. We only had one in class that showed MLF


----------



## geek (Aug 22, 2013)

Question: do you *really *need to put the malic, tartaric and lactic acids on the paper?

I dont think they're necessary, right?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2013)

Once you know where they should be on the paper you really don't need them anymore, especially if you have kept some old test to refer back to.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 22, 2013)

geek said:


> Question: do you *really *need to put the malic, tartaric and lactic acids on the paper?
> 
> I dont think they're necessary, right?



Only if your a Geek.


----------



## randomhero (Aug 24, 2013)

I figured it out. The paper kept falling over which didnt help it....finally got my chardonnay done through mlf and it has a very intense butter flavor. Kinda like a jellybelly popcorn flavored jellybean.

I do love a smooth chard but this is a bit much. Is there anyway to get that flavor to back off a bit?


----------

